# Weight loss struggles



## sam98 (May 5, 2020)

I managed to lose 9KG in summer 2018 but put some back on the following Christmas and have struggled to lose it again. I tried going to the gym but every time I went my sugar dropped and ended up eating everything I had worked off. My sugar has been going up and down the past year which hasn't helped. Does anyone have a suggestion on what to do?


----------



## Steve75 (May 5, 2020)

With me I cut down on carbs and walked more and that helped with the weight loss


----------



## Drummer (May 5, 2020)

Fewer carbs and more walking, dancing and bouncing on my trampoline.


----------



## rebrascora (May 5, 2020)

Eating low carb and more fat keeps my weight steady at a normal BMI after my initial weight loss at diagnosis, plus walking. 
Eating a low carb higher fat keeps you feeling fuller for longer so you eat less, tastes good and keeps your BG steadier. It is a fallacy that fat makes you fat.... Too many carbs make you fat, even on a low fat diet and the more carbs you eat, the more you want whereas fat is self limiting because it is very rich, so there comes a point where you have had enough and it lasts you all day.


----------



## Drummer (May 5, 2020)

Are you adjusting your insulin intake to compensate for the exercise sessions?  Not that I know the practical side of that, but I've read all the stuff about management and balancing the intake, dose and activity levels and correction doses or what to eat to up the levels - must make tightrope walking seem like a doddle, but it seems to bring good results when it is got right..


----------



## sam98 (May 5, 2020)

Drummer said:


> Are you adjusting your insulin intake to compensate for the exercise sessions?  Not that I know the practical side of that, but I've read all the stuff about management and balancing the intake, dose and activity levels and correction doses or what to eat to up the levels - must make tightrope walking seem like a doddle, but it seems to bring good results when it is got right..



I try to, even do the exercise setting on my blood test machine. Even if I have no carbs (or insulin) I have the same result.


----------



## Drummer (May 5, 2020)

Ah - that is about my limit of helpful/hopeful suggestions, I'm afraid. Maybe someone with actual practical experience will come along to assist.


----------



## trophywench (May 6, 2020)

For goodness sake Sam - when did you last do a 24hr basal test?






						Basal insulins « Diabetes Support Information Exchange
					






					www.diabetes-support.org.uk
				




Seem to be constantly telling folk to do this recently - does the DAFNE course no longer teach Type 1s to do it?


----------

